# Holiday Cards to the Forum



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's my seasonal card to the members of the forum. Thanks to all for a year of good information, laughs, nostalgia and camaraderie. 

I'm repurposing a friend's custom birthday card, but hey - red car, red scarf, and the panda is (sorta) related to polar bears (if you go back far enough) - it's all vaguely Christmas-y, and it seems to fit the forum guys, at least some of us.










Who'll be the first to ID the car? It's about as old as I am. Chubby open-wheeler could make a decent T-jet body - its proportions aren't too far from the old Aurora Indy car 

:wave: Happy holidays to all, and a peaceful and prosperous 2011.

And don't forget to have fun.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm I don't know the car, but if Bob... I lost my razor...Zilla suddenly forgot to shave for a month or two... red car... red scarf... Yup.. Could be him!!! :jest: Right back atcha Dslot!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas :
I'll take a shot is it an " Allard" or Cunningham?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas!

A Ferrari 146 maybe? With fenders.

-Paul


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Merry Christmas :
> ... is it an " Allard" or Cunningham?


And a very Merry Christmas to you, *Clyde-0-Mite*.

Both extremely good guesses. It's red, but could anything that quaintly clunky really be Italian? British is the best bet, then small-team American. Or do those elongated headlights have a French look?

Anyone else want to play?

-- D


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Fix It Again Tony


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I think it has the "buxom" look of a early Alfa Romeo, but I can be wrong.

*To Everyone here at Hobby Talk,
HAPPY HOLIDAYS 
From Daytona Beach!!!​*
Larry


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*There she sits*

At first glance I thought Allard...but most all the designs of that era were a torpedo or canoe of some sort.

I got an Allard project going on a turquoise indy body some years back. Got the big humpty tumor behind the driver excised and the rear deck grafted and smoothed out. Front fender cuts are filled in too to reproduce the slab sides Cycle style fenders would be pilfered from the AFX A's.

Plan is/was to restyle the rear by sectioning the butt of a turquoise AC cobra refugee as it's fairly close in shape...just havent ever had one come along.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a toughie, D... maybe an old Talbot Lago?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe the car was photo-shopped together just like the panda bear? No reason for the leather hold down straps on the back, unless it's the front reversed. As this is a commercially available card that would prevent copyright infringement maybe.

Fun to research though  http://vimeo.com/9378621


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm I don't know the car, but if Bob... I lost my razor...Zilla suddenly for to shave for a month or two... red car... red scarf... Yup.. Could be him!!! :jest: Right back atcha Dslot!!


Don't know the car either but, that might just be my picture. 

Bob...sorta related to polar bears...zilla


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

looks like a Lotus/Caterham 7
-Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How bout a Doosenburg?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*And the Panda car is ...*

When I first saw the Panda car, I looked at the grille and said "Very early Ferrari" but couldn't find it among the zillion Ferrari pics on the web and couldn't narrow the search by a model name or number. 

So next, I thought (like *Clyde-O-Mite*) 
"Allard or Cunningham," 
















but couldn't find the car searching for those terms. 

Alfa didn't pan out either. Somehow I overlooked Deusenberg, Talbot-Lago, or FIAT, though they're pretty good guesses, too. 

Lotus was great guess, Joe - I'm ashamed I didn't think of it.
But we both forgot, the first syllable in Lotus is "low."










I began to think, like *SplitPoster* that the car was a Photoshop job, and, beside the cute shortness of it, my reasons were the same as his - the hold-downs behind the cockpit. (But, in the end, it turned out they were real). 

My desperation finally overcame my laziness (no mean feat) and I decided to turn at last to my library. After the exhausting physical task of turning about four or five pages in the first book - bang! There it was.










To be continued ...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*And the Winnah is ...*

The Panda's car appears to be a 1947 Ferrari 166 Spyder Corsa (or 166SC), thought to be the oldest surviving Ferrari.










The (slightly) earlier 125 and 159 models apparently shared the same or similar racing bodywork, but no examples are known to exist.

This 1948 variant 166 Sport Corsa has a slightly different grille and other small changes (below).










The Panda's car appears to have been horizontally compressed a bit in Photoshop, and the lower louvers are gone, but it's pretty clearly the same body or a variant.

There was also a sports body for the 166, called the MM or Barchetta. That was the image I had in my head when I decided at the beginning that the Panda car looked early Ferrari, but I couldn't think of the name to search for it.










There was also a coupe body, the Inter










So Paul (*PShoe64*) takes the prize, if there were a prize, which there isn't (other than the awe and respect of his fellow HobbyTalkers), for his guess


> ... A Ferrari 146 maybe? With fenders ...


I can't find anything on the 146, except a series of photos of one coupe










On that site, the car is identified as a Ferrari 146 Inter. Elsewhere on the web, photos of the same car are identified as a Ferrari 166 Inter. Neither of my two books on Ferrari mentions the 146. I suspect the 146 is a typo - it should be the 166. Maybe Paul or someone else can correct me and supply us with more info about the mysterious Ferrari 146. But until then, I'll say he was dead on.

Good work, Paul.

Thanks and Happy Holidays to everyone who played.:wave::wave::wave:

-- D


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

DSlot and PShoe, you are proven brilliant hombres for tracking that down! I saw the unnaturally short wheelbase (sans Ferrari logo, gone "to the cloud" LOL) and jumped to conclusions! I was thinking Allard initially too, like Billiam, except the grille was wrong and the cockpit was single!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mis-brained, not mis-typed*

Thanks Dslot, this was fun! I screwed it up in my brain over the Ferrari model number (166) and the year the design was started (1946). That's how my brain fired out Ferrari 146. Classic race car history dyslexia

When I started seeing Alfa's and Fiats being posted I started second guessing myself. Really enjoyed the challenge!

-Paul


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> I got an Allard project going on a turquoise indy body some years back. Got the big humpty tumor behind the driver excised and the rear deck grafted and smoothed out. Front fender cuts are filled in too to reproduce the slab sides Cycle style fenders would be pilfered from the AFX A's.
> 
> Plan is/was to restyle the rear by sectioning the butt of a turquoise AC cobra refugee as it's fairly close in shape...just havent ever had one come along.


Hey Bill,
I'd love to see what you've done on the ex-Indy Allard so far. 

Why don't you feature the project, in its current state, on your Model Murdering thread? Maybe somebody has an appropriately goobered turquoise Cobra body he'll contribute to the effort. _I_ would if I had one, just to see the result.

-- D


----------

